# Jio Fiber or Airtel Xtream or any other?



## TigerKing (Oct 14, 2020)

Currently on MTNL 6mbps (160 gb fup) @₹699
reference = Which internet provider should I choose?

Now jio fiber available in our location.
which is best plan to choose?
Jio fiber 699 or airtel xtream799 or anything else
(i can also consider 30 or 40 mbps plan) (for simultaneous devices 6 mobiles and 3 laptops FHD) (no 4k tv as of now)

Also need some clarification on speeds all day (is it constant?)
Exact FUP limit for all those plans? (Are they truly unlimited or FUP is hidden as it is not mentioned on their respective site)
what devices I get, WiFi router or modem or any extra?
what OTT services and which plan do I get (need Amazon Prime, Disney+ hotstar, Zee5, Sony) (no Netflix)
(how to access these OTT services? mobile number, existing account of respective OTT or box provide by Jio or Airtel?)

Purchasing before or in Diwali, mostly in November.
please notify me about any sales and discount during this festive season.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 7, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Currently on MTNL 6mbps (160 gb fup) @₹699
> reference = Which internet provider should I choose?
> 
> Now jio fiber available in our location.
> ...


Go with JiOFiber.
I have recently taken Airtel XStream Fiber BB,AND THERE ARE NUMEROUS ISSUES/PROBLEMS since day 2.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 7, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Go with JiOFiber.
> I have recently taken Airtel XStream Fiber BB,AND THERE ARE NUMEROUS ISSUES/PROBLEMS since day 2.


That's an year ago post lol


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 7, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> That's an year ago post lol


I have very recently taken the Airtel XStream fiber lol


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 8, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> I have very recently taken the Airtel XStream fiber lol


Okay.
Jio fiber and airtel fiber total installation charges?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 8, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Okay.
> Jio fiber and airtel fiber total installation charges?


From what I know, airtel used to provide free installation if you pay for 3 months upfront. After that bill comes monthly, not every 3 months, like many other ISPs do. Do ask the local installation guy for exact details. Do ask if they provide fibre in your area or if its copper. 

My connection is an airtel 40Mbps copper one as they don't have fibre in my area. I live alone, so fine for me, just annoying to upload big files. Most of my friends who want a good connection use ACT as 40Mbps is not enough for 3 people using the same connection & ACT's 3.3TB data plans come out to be ~500 per head, assuming sharing between 3.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 8, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Okay.
> Jio fiber and airtel fiber total installation charges?


In case of Airtel XStream they took Rs.2200.00 as installation cum Router charge. I am on Rs.999.00 + 18% GST monthly "ENTERTAINMENT" Plan.
Committed Bandwidth is 200MBps, but I get only uptill 75~80MBps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
May be issues with the Nokia G-2425G-A GPON Router for Fiber BB.

In case of JioFiber, installation charges are Rs.2400.00(including router) which is REFUNDABLE but according to conditions!!!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 8, 2021)

Ultimately addressed a complaint letter to Mr. Nitin Grover, Grievance Officer, AIRTEL.
That is regarding non-compliance and non resolution of  servicing for Airtel XStream Fiber BB issues, replacement of G PON Router.

Let's wait & see what happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 8, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Ultimately addressed a complaint letter to Mr. Nitin Grover, Grievance Officer, AIRTEL.
> That is regarding non-compliance and non resolution of  servicing for Airtel XStream Fiber BB issues, replacement of G PON Router.
> 
> Let's wait & see what happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Any take on this,
@whitestar_999  ; @RumbaMon19 ; @omega44-xt  ???
Do you think it will be resolved.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 9, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Nokia G-2425G-A GPON



They gave me the exact model too, its wifi range is very short, maximum speed on 2.4ghz is just about 50-60, on 5ghz it goes till 112-115 (I am on 100mbps plan) but on lan it gives full speed, so I am using another router with it to get good speeds in other room. 



kg11sgbg said:


> Ultimately addressed a complaint letter to Mr. Nitin Grover, Grievance Officer, AIRTEL.
> That is regarding non-compliance and non resolution of  servicing for Airtel XStream Fiber BB issues, replacement of G PON Router.
> 
> Let's wait & see what happens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



From my previous experience, chances are there. If they do not respond in 2-3 working days, the. IMO you should ask them to terminate your connection and if they plead to not do so, ask them to give you new one. But again they may delay it like they have been doing it till now. 

What about tweeting this issue if he doesn't respond?


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 9, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> From what I know, airtel used to provide free installation if you pay for 3 months upfront. After that bill comes monthly, not every 3 months, like many other ISPs do. Do ask the local installation guy for exact details. Do ask if they provide fibre in your area or if its copper.


*www.jio.com/fiber/en-in/postpaid-semi-annual-plansI think this postpaid plan is similar to what you said about "0" installation charges.
And the "Postpaid" option is similar to what I am currently paying to MTNL.
In 2023, we will move to new house, so I don't want to waste money on installation charges.
I talked to MTNL customer care executive, they are not waiving of any charges on prepaid amount. They also told me that they forwarded this request to Senior Authorities and you will hear from us soon.
I think it's best to cancel service.

Can anyone tell me if Jio can reinstall for free after shifting to new location, if I apply for their postpaid plan?


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 9, 2021)

What exactly is postpaid in broadband ? Meaning you dont have to pay anything until you have used your plan?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 9, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> They gave me the exact model too, its wifi range is very short, maximum speed on 2.4ghz is just about 50-60, on 5ghz it goes till 112-115 (I am on 100mbps plan) but on lan it gives full speed, so I am using another router with it to get good speeds in other room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are sending a Senior Engineer from their Head Office to RESOLVE the issue, such that I don't surrender the Airtel XStream Broadband.
I WANT NEARER 200Mbps speed, come what may.

AIRTEL IS JUST SHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT ....................................................................


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 9, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> What exactly is postpaid in broadband ? Meaning you dont have to pay anything until you have used your plan?



Pay after the period is finished. Airtel is postpaid, jio is pre paid.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 9, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Pay after the period is finished. Airtel is postpaid, jio is pre paid.


Jio also introduced postpaid plans.
Jio prepaid and postpaid all plans are same.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Do you think it will be resolved.


Depends, if full speed is achieved via lan port but not via wifi(or vice versa) then only option is to change the provided router.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 9, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Depends, if full speed is achieved via lan port but not via wifi(or vice versa) then only option is to change the provided router.


No one came. I requested them to change the GPON Router. I had even written complaint letters to Airtel's higher authority,still no action.
Ultimately I am for a surrender of the Network.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> No one came. I requested them to change the GPON Router. I had even written complaint letters to Airtel's higher authority,still no action.
> Ultimately I am for a surrender of the Network.


Didn't you checked/tested the connection at the time of installation, I thought airtel & jio give a few days of "trial" period to test the connection.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 10, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Didn't you checked/tested the connection at the time of installation, I thought airtel & jio give a few days of "trial" period to test the connection.


Initially it was very good for the first day only, but issues crept up from the 2nd day. They even changed the ZTE -ZXHN  F670L to NOKIA G-2425G-A router. Truly speaking, the Nokia router was much more worse.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 11, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Initially it was very good for the first day only, but issues crept up from the 2nd day. They even changed the ZTE -ZXHN F670L to NOKIA G-2425G-A router. Truly speaking, the Nokia router was much more worse.


Can we opt for our own router, so we can use their fiber cable only.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 11, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Can we opt for our own router, so we can use their fiber cable only.



You need to ask them to only provide modem. If they agree then it's good.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 11, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Can we opt for our own router, so we can use their fiber cable only.


Never in case of JIO, AIRTEL, TATASKY, etc...big players(Organizations) in the market.They will always provide their own router(Wi-Fi) ONT based  along with the package.

You could choose your own router, in case of ALLIANCE, WISHNET, MEGHBELA, GTPL-KCBPL ...etc. small private players(example as present in Kolkata)providers simply speaking the (Cable) ISP providers, like that of ACT, HATHAWAY, and others.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 11, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Never in case of JIO, AIRTEL, TATASKY, etc...big players(Organizations) in the market.They will always provide their own router(Wi-Fi) ONT based  along with the package.
> 
> You could choose your own router, in case of ALLIANCE, WISHNET, MEGHBELA, GTPL-KCBPL ...etc. small private players(example as present in Kolkata)providers simply speaking the (Cable) ISP providers, like that of ACT, HATHAWAY, and others.


I had good service with Airtel in Chennai except their speeds. They were also quick(1-2 days) in resolving issues be it related to change of modem/router change or no service. You tell them that you want to disconnect broadband and instant refund of your security deposit, may be that should open their eyes. Their sales/marketting team begs really hard not to disconnect. If things are not moving then open a case on consumer forum, take screenshot and send it to their email id and if possible, on twitter.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 11, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I had good service with Airtel in Chennai except their speeds. They were also quick(1-2 days) in resolving issues be it related to change of modem/router change or no service. You tell them that you want to disconnect broadband and instant refund of your security deposit, may be that should open their eyes. Their sales/marketting team begs really hard not to disconnect. If things are not moving then open a case on consumer forum, take screenshot and send it to their email id and if possible, on twitter.


Actually keeping ALLIANCE Broadband aside(still functional and ACTIVE), I wanted to test the Airtel XStream Fiber Broadband with Rs.999.00 +18%GST Per month PLAN.
The promised/committed speeds are 200Mbps.

Leaving 1st day aside, issues began cropping form 2nd day onwards. They had even changed the GPON Router from ZTE to NOKIA.
I get 90~100Mbps IN LAN CONNECTION.
And not more than 60Mbps in Wi-Fi connection.

SO WHY WASTE MY MONEY HERE?????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 11, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually keeping ALLIANCE Broadband aside(still functional and ACTIVE), I wanted to test the Airtel XStream Fiber Broadband with Rs.999.00 +18%GST Per month PLAN.
> The promised/committed speeds are 200Mbps.
> 
> Leaving 1st day aside, issues began cropping form 2nd day onwards. They had even changed the GPON Router from ZTE to NOKIA.
> ...


Yes. If they can't resolve your concerns then it's better to opt out of service.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 12, 2021)

AIRTEL IS PLEADING ME VERY MUCH TO KEEP THE NETWORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 12, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> AIRTEL IS PLEADING ME VERY MUCH TO KEEP THE NETWORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What ifff you pleaddd to NOT keeppp the network and throw it insteaddd to the dusttbinn


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 12, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> What ifff you pleaddd to NOT keeppp the network and throw it insteaddd to the dusttbinn


Ultimately kept it(not succumbed!!!) but my bad.
It was an unnecessary harassment by me to Airtel, unknowingly.
Actually one of my PC-Desktop went haywire...the Gigabit Ethernet LAN interface was actually not fully functional. The Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 ,which I bought on 2013 WAS COMPLETELY OUT yesterday. First repair FREE done by Gigabyte on 2015(within Warranty Period), 2nd repair on July 2021 ,cost was Rs.800.00 by a local repair vendor.
NOW IT IS COMPLETELY OUT.
My other Desktop-PC consisting of Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 R2 motherboard gave this Speed Test result in LAN mode:--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/12023233846.png

The NOKIA Router G2425G-A is functioning the network.
Well, @whitestar_999  ; @omega44-xt  ,any idea about Airtel XStream  Fiber GPON Routers?
Which one is better?

NOKIA G2425G-A 

      Or

ZTE-ZXHN F670L


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 12, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Ultimately kept it(not succumbed!!!) but my bad.
> It was an unnecessary harassment by me to Airtel, unknowingly.
> Actually one of my PC-Desktop went haywire...the Gigabit Ethernet LAN interface was actually not fully functional. The Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 ,which I bought on 2013 WAS COMPLETELY OUT yesterday. First repair FREE done by Gigabyte on 2015(within Warranty Period), 2nd repair on July 2021 ,cost was Rs.800.00 by a local repair vendor.
> NOW IT IS COMPLETELY OUT.
> ...


Wow, lol. I mostly heard good stuff about airtel & ACT (ACT is expensive though).

No idea which is better. If the current one is giving good speed on WiFi, keep it. Otherwise, add a router to it with better WiFi.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 12, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> NOKIA G2425G-A



This one because of usb, and better design and also features like ability to wind extra fibre at back which were not in the Huawei router I had 2 years back.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> any idea about Airtel XStream Fiber GPON Routers?


Only have some experience with nokia & that too because of helping someone remotely but nothing much to configure as many options are locked in latest firmware version incl the most important one which an advanced user like myself will definitely use, wifi channel.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 13, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> wifi channel



Yes they have locked on with many options. Also the hi kind of lags and is buggy. The consumer version of this same router has a far better software with far better design including a app too. But because it is given by airtel, they put in there own firmware.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 13, 2021)

Absolutely correct, Friends. Airtel has locked the Nokia/ZTE routers with their own firmware.
Particularly the wifi channel lock is miserable.At least it should have been kept open.
I took my Tp-Link Archer C20 Router and bridged(enabled WDS) in the router.
Haven't tested the Wi-Fi speed yet...after this new setup.
Shall check in the evening, after returning from office.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Yes they have locked on with many options. Also the hi kind of lags and is buggy. The consumer version of this same router has a far better software with far better design including a app too. But because it is given by airtel, they put in there own firmware.


I recently found out you can change/fix channel by using the good old trick of webpage source code modification(used to do it back in 2011 with bsnl modems).



kg11sgbg said:


> I took my Tp-Link Archer C20 Router and bridged(enabled WDS) in the router.
> Haven't tested the Wi-Fi speed yet...after this new setup.


WDS setup won't work with airtel modem router as long as wifi channel is not fixed because airtel router changes wifi channel at every restart. See my above statement. If you need help then PM me & I will do it via anydesk.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 14, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I recently found out you can change/fix channel by using the good old trick of webpage source code modification(used to do it back in 2011 with bsnl modems).



The router is actually in warranty, otherwise it is easy to reflash the router using a bridge controller for serial to com conversion. If that becomes a possibility, we can use our own custom web UI but that warranty sticker on back bothers me.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 14, 2021)

Do Jio and Airtel allow port forwarding on their routers? I plan on seeding torrents and running my own servers on my PC.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 14, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Do Jio and Airtel allow port forwarding on their routers? I plan on seeding torrents and running my own servers on my PC.



The airtel router I have does allow port forwarding, but it seems due to some bug or so it didn't worked. I am yet to try it using secondry router. 

Will port forwarding on a second router work when connected via lan to primary? @whitestar_999


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Do Jio and Airtel allow port forwarding on their routers? I plan on seeding torrents and running my own servers on my PC.


You should worry more about CGNAT as it seems airtel & jio are shifting to it.



RumbaMon19 said:


> Will port forwarding on a second router work when connected via lan to primary? @whitestar_999


See above, if CGNAT then nothing you do matters but if not then when you connect two routers via lan/wds & where secondary router is configured as AP/extender then DHCP & NAT already disabled so secondary router has no role to play regarding port forwarding anywhere on network.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 21, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only have some experience with nokia & that too because of helping someone remotely but nothing much to configure as many options are locked in latest firmware version incl the most important one which an advanced user like myself will definitely use, wifi channel.



I have found out a way to bypass that. It has worked for nokia 2425g router

What i am doing is, taking that backup configuration file, then decrypting it. this way that configuration can be reverse engineered. All the values are stored in a xml file including wifi password. 

with that, i was able to enable telnet in the router, also i was able to change all of the greyed out settings. I had changed the channel, enabled telnet, Also there is the option to remove tr069 client, as that is what used by airtel to change the settings from there side. I was also able to enable both ipv4 and ipv6 in the wan settings, but since that needs to be configured from back, it couldnt work. 

Also got some interesting information like the chip used is MTK7528 about which i am not able to find any datasheet online.  

I am not mentioning the exact guideline here now, but maybe do in some time. Also, It can be very dangerous as if any wrong value is changed, there is a high probability the device may brick. 

And one more thing, any idea what enabling the IPTV option does? like, airtel didnt mention about any such service for tv etc, xstream box uses dish for live tv instead of net.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Sep 21, 2021)

*geek.digit.in/community/threads/post-your-speedtest-results.138028/post-2407585
Just reminds me of @RumbaMon19 's message . Isn't ping the actual speed , I mean why aren't some people satisfied with 50Mbps , You can even watch 4k flawlessly without any buffer . I mean why do you want a separate router for those extra 20Mbps which doesnt matter anyway ....


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> You should worry more about CGNAT as it seems airtel & jio are shifting to it.
> 
> 
> See above, if CGNAT then nothing you do matters but if not then when you connect two routers via lan/wds & where secondary router is configured as AP/extender then DHCP & NAT already disabled so secondary router has no role to play regarding port forwarding anywhere on network.


Then how do people seed torrents on such ISPs? Third party seedbox?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2021)

FYI Nokia routers configured by tata sky has 2 passwords, one doesnt let you access the advanced panel and configure anything.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2021)

I only have one password which is the login password. I didn't see any option for a second password in the options.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2021)

userAdmin:tsbb@123 <--- locked user control panel

admin:<mac Id last 8 characters printed on back>  <--- unlocked user control panel.

This is for the white Nokia gpon router that was installed in my apartment, it may have changed.

Fyi Tata sky bb users, you get ipv6 for free, get it activated.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Then how do people seed torrents on such ISPs? Third party seedbox?


UPnP + this, many such ISPs using CGNAT thankfully have enabled at least this option at their end so it kind of works even if with less efficiency.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> This is for the white Nokia gpon router


This is exactly the one I have. I'll try this out and see.

However, I will be moving to another flat next month and the building I'll be living in provides Airtel and Jio, so I will have to choose one of these next month. Do you know which router do these provide?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> admin:<mac Id last 8 characters printed on back> <--- unlocked user control panel.


I have been using this, but still port forwarding does not work.

You mean username as "admin" and password as the last eight characters of MAC, right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2021)

Desmond said:


> I have been using this, but still port forwarding does not work.


See my above post. To keep things(& life) simple just use UPnP.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I have found out a way to bypass that. It has worked for nokia 2425g router
> 
> What i am doing is, taking that backup configuration file, then decrypting it. this way that configuration can be reverse engineered. All the values are stored in a xml file including wifi password.
> 
> ...


I found a simpler way. Use dev tools in browser to inspect the airtel router settings webpage & there change the grayed out wifi channel to manual/fixed wifi channel as per your requirement.

IPTV option is specially for IPTV streaming over net connection, service provider may choose to use this option in router or provide a separate set top box for iptv without giving net connection as usual like jio giga TV.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2021)

Desmond said:


> I have been using this, but still port forwarding does not work.
> 
> You mean username as "admin" and password as the last eight characters of MAC, right?


Yes that's what I meant. Portforwarding will not work out of the box because you do not have a static IP assigned. You can request static IP with ipv4 (probably paid) or just get ipv6 and have static IP built in( no portforwarding required), but only accessible from other ipv6 internet like jio4g. Ipv6 is very good, no such thing as NATing an ipv6 connection. Plenty of addresses for all the people on earth and more.

Think of it like this, if you are under a NAT and your public IP is being used by your entire apartment, how would someone hitting your publicip: port from outside your network redirect to your pc, it could be anyone in your apartment.

That's the reason u need a static ip (ipv4) or ipv6


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> See my above post. To keep things(& life) simple just use UPnP.


I have upnp enabled but no dice. Upload speed is mostly 0. Sometimes it's a few kbps but not for long.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2021)

Desmond said:


> I have upnp enabled but no dice. Upload speed is mostly 0. Sometimes it's a few kbps but not for long.


I never had issues with torrenting, even uploads when I used Tata sky.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 21, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I never had issues with torrenting, even uploads when I used Tata sky.


Are you able to see your opened port on canyouseeme.org?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 21, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I have found out a way to bypass that. It has worked for nokia 2425g router
> 
> What i am doing is, taking that backup configuration file, then decrypting it. this way that configuration can be reverse engineered. All the values are stored in a xml file including wifi password.
> 
> ...


Could you care Friend ,to post the steps in details?
I mean how did you reverse engineer?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 21, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Are you able to see your opened port on canyouseeme.org?


No that will never work, with a standard connection but using my ipv6 address, nearly all ports were open.

But upnp was enough for seeding torrents. Even without ipv6.

Fyi I've left pune and no longer have Tata sky.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 21, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I found a simpler way. Use dev tools in browser to inspect the airtel router settings webpage & there change the grayed out wifi channel to manual/fixed wifi channel as per your requirement.
> 
> IPTV option is specially for IPTV streaming over net connection, service provider may choose to use this option in router or provide a separate set top box for iptv without giving net connection as usual like jio giga TV.


But how do we change the settings in grayed out wifi channel?
How do I input the numbers?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> But how do we change the settings in grayed out wifi channel?
> How do I input the numbers?


Check your telegram.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2021)

Desmond said:


> I have upnp enabled but no dice. Upload speed is mostly 0. Sometimes it's a few kbps but not for long.


Check in your router settings under upnp settings whether your pc/system upnp connection & port is showing like this:


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 21, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I found a simpler way. Use dev tools in browser to inspect the airtel router settings webpage & there change the grayed out wifi channel to manual/fixed wifi channel as per your requirement


I tried that, it is not working for changing settings under settings>Wan> and most of them are greyed out. After removing all the disabled attributes, it gives error in the form of pop-up  saying: "This cannot be done by user". I actually want to enable bridge mode as I am thinking to use SIP to make and recieve calls from my PC. In the backup file I also found the password for SIP and other details. 



kg11sgbg said:


> Could you care Friend ,to post the steps in details?
> I mean how did you reverse engineer?



Only do this if you need SIP password or want to change WAN settings, For wifi channel, you can simply inspect element, then right click specifically on the greyed text field and again inspect element. You will find a disabled attribute there like this in the highlighted line, just before the closing angle bracket.  Remove that by double clicking specifically on disabled  and deleting the text from the field.





Now to reverse engineer, there was a option under maintenance>backup and restore to export a backup file. I exported the .cfg file. It was encrypted so in order to decrypt i searched on the net and found amazing script on github

 Nokia/Alcatel-Lucent router backup configuration tool

This a python script which generates output in the form of XML file. The XML file can be used to edit the values acc. to need and then again encrypt the xml to config.cfg file. 

After that just upload it and enjoy. 
*
But this has a high potential to brick you device so better not do this. *

I have enabled telnet, enabled SIP, Enabled bridge mode and got password to airtel SIP servers, Now I am able to place calls using YATE like VOIP apps. Just like MyJIO or JioCall app for jioFiber devices. 


Also, After installing python, dont forget to install pycrypto library.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Nokia/Alcatel-Lucent router backup configuration tool
> 
> This a python script which generates output in the form of XML file. The XML file can be used to edit the values acc. to need and then again encrypt the xml to config.cfg file.
> 
> ...


Good find! Btw what exactly is the use of pycrypto library in this scenario.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 22, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good find! Btw what exactly is the use of pycrypto library in this scenario.



Pycrypto is used while decoding the cipher, and converting it back to XML. And also while encoding to make the xml file readible by the router.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 6, 2021)

*www.speedtest.net/result/12144313885.png

I wonder, why is there a difference among the download and upload speeds? Even after acquiring Optical Cable Fiber Broadband line  
Any light to shed upon it @whitestar_999  and others???


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 6, 2021)

Lol i pinged to that server and this is what i got

*www.speedtest.net/result/12144446047.png

while these are the speed to my nearest server

*www.speedtest.net/result/12144449503.png


i think you shud also check on fast.com once to ensure the issue is not of the *server*.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks, @RumbaMon19, my friend.
Now I tested and got this:--->


* EXTREMELY SATISFIED:--->*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Now I tested and got this:--->


Real world file upload rates depend on many factors incl the server you are uploading to. Also just because your connection upload speed is high does not mean every server will let you upload at that same high speed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 6, 2021)

I think obsession with internet speed doesn't matter anymore. Latency is important if you are gaming, and reliability is second most important thing.
After 30 mbps, it's all the same (IMHO)


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 6, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Real world file upload rates depend on many factors incl the server you are uploading to. Also just because your connection upload speed is high does not mean every server will let you upload at that same high speed.



yupp, from my experience, downloads from g-drive and other google servers offers the best download/upload speed. There are some brands like realtek who despite being so old and rich, cant spend enough on there server to provide stable speeds on drivers. most of the time it is in kbps, not even a single mbps.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 6, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> yupp, from my experience, downloads from g-drive and other google servers offers the best download/upload speed. There are some brands like realtek who despite being so old and rich, cant spend enough on there server to provide stable speeds on drivers. most of the time it is in kbps, not even a single mbps.


Google & Microsoft services will always give highest download speeds in most cases because of their widely spread servers all over the world so you mostly get connected to server physically nearest to your location. Many other sites also use CDNs which function in a similar way resulting in relatively much better download speeds.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 6, 2021)

^^What about peer to peer downloading speed in torrent? Will it be considered as a speed test?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 7, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> ^^What about peer to peer downloading speed in torrent? Will it be considered as a speed test?


Peer-to-peer download speed only depends on your ISP & peers ISP connection speed & quality. Unless your peers are also on high speed good quality connections(like many seeders are on good seedboxes on good pvt trackers) you can't assume p2p downloading as speed test.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 9, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I think obsession with internet speed doesn't matter anymore. Latency is important if you are gaming, and reliability is second most important thing.
> After 30 mbps, it's all the same (IMHO)


But is that so?
60Mbps EQUIVALENT TO 200Mbps with 5ms PING?
Please clarify ,bro.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 9, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> But is that so?
> 60Mbps EQUIVALENT TO 200Mbps with 5ms PING?
> Please clarify ,bro.



Yes bro, If you play csgo, but have a bad ping and good speed, then the NME will get advantage and kill 

but if you have lower ping than your enemy, and even with low speed (here low is relative, that is it needs to be atleast above the minimum requirements and not a speed of 512kbps as that will offcourse take time to transfer data) then you winnn


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 9, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Yes bro, If you play csgo, but have a bad ping and good speed, then the NME will get advantage and kill
> 
> but if you have lower ping than your enemy, and even with low speed (here low is relative, that is it needs to be atleast above the minimum requirements and not a speed of 512kbps as that will offcourse take time to transfer data) then you winnn


Isn't that latency speed depends on nearest server?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Isn't that latency speed depends on nearest server?


It also depends on the path your ISP takes to reach that nearest server so for example an ISP with bad routing will send the data packet from Mumbai to New York before sending it to server in Singapore while another isp may send teh data packet directly from Mumbai to Singapore.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 10, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> It also depends on the path your ISP takes to reach that nearest server so for example an ISP with bad routing will send the data packet from Mumbai to New York before sending it to server in Singapore while another isp may send teh data packet directly from Mumbai to Singapore.


How to find bad/good routing while choosing ISP? As not all games server in Singapore though. So as per this some games will be having good latency or some not.
Is that routing is random? Or fixed? Can user request ISP for fixing this issue?
Also is it different for different area for same ISP?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 10, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> How to find bad/good routing while choosing ISP? As not all games server in Singapore though. So as per this some games will be having good latency or some not.
> Is that routing is random? Or fixed? Can user request ISP for fixing this issue?
> Also is it different for different area for same ISP?


Ask friend to run these
tracert lol.garena.com (url or ip) in windows
traceroute lol.garena.com (in Linux).

No isp cares about fixing these.

If your isp routing is pathetic, like routing through austrailia to Singapore, vpn will help.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2021)

How are pings in Jio compared to Airtel? I'm mostly interested in pings to Singapore and EU (Germany at least).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 10, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> How to find bad/good routing while choosing ISP? As not all games server in Singapore though. So as per this some games will be having good latency or some not. Is that routing is random? Or fixed? Can user request ISP for fixing this issue? Also is it different for different area for same ISP?


No way to know in advance other than asking existing suers to run tests like mentioned above. This is setup by highest level of ISP technical dept so obviously no way to request them to do anything unless you get extremely lucky. It is almost always same for entire region(aka cities & in case of national ISPs like reliance & airtel even states) for same ISP.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 13, 2021)

Desmond said:


> How are pings in Jio compared to Airtel? I'm mostly interested in pings to Singapore and EU (Germany at least).



 Server: Singapore
 *www.speedtest.net/result/12176608685.png


Server: Germany
*www.speedtest.net/result/12176614852.png


----------



## Desmond (Oct 13, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Server: Singapore
> *www.speedtest.net/result/12176608685.png
> 
> 
> ...


200+ ping to EU seems a bit too much. Which part of India are you in?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2021)

I have used Airtel and ACT in Chennai both have equally good pings to Singapore but Airtel has better pings to EU, at least in 2019. ACT bangalore also has same pings so basically they have same routing for both states I guess.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 13, 2021)

Desmond said:


> 200+ ping to EU seems a bit too much. Which part of India are you in?


Eastern part of India.
KOLKATA.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 13, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Eastern part of India.
> KOLKATA.


That could explain the high ping to EU, but still I wouldn't think it would be that much. 

Anyone knows how Jio's routing is setup?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2021)

Desmond said:


> That could explain the high ping to EU, but still I wouldn't think it would be that much.


I get ~150ms pings to EU from Delhi-NCR using a small time local isp.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 14, 2021)

Desmond said:


> That could explain the high ping to EU, but still I wouldn't think it would be that much.
> 
> Anyone knows how Jio's routing is setup?


Can't get your answer. Please care to explain, why Airtel a Pan Indian ISP has higher pings in Kolkata than elsewhere?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Can't get your answer. Please care to explain, why Airtel a Pan Indian ISP has higher pings in Kolkata than elsewhere?


Pings depend on physical distance from server, Kolkata is farther from Germany than Delhi.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 14, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Pings depend on physical distance from server, Kolkata is farther from Germany than Delhi.


Thank You, Friend. Picture is clear.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 14, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I get ~150ms pings to EU from Delhi-NCR using a small time local isp.


could you share the ISP name?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 14, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Pings depend on physical distance from server, Kolkata is farther from Germany than Delhi.


Also depends on how the packets are routed. Since most of the routing happens via underwater cables, so I think the routing could be Kolkata -> Chennai -> Mumbai -> EU, which would make pings higher than say if it were routed over land via say Delhi.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> could you share the ISP name?


Geonet but like all other small cable ISPs it buy bandwidth from bigger ISPs & then resell it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Also depends on how the packets are routed. Since most of the routing happens via underwater cables, so I think the routing could be Kolkata -> Chennai -> Mumbai -> EU, which would make pings higher than say if it were routed over land via say Delhi.


Correct, I used physical distance concept as it is simpler for layman understanding.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 14, 2021)

Finally got Jio Fiber and my pings are actually better. I used to get around ~180 ms to Japanese servers, now I get ~130 ms. Also, around ~125 ms to EU. This is pretty awesome overall.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 15, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Finally got Jio Fiber and my pings are actually better. I used to get around ~180 ms to Japanese servers, now I get ~130 ms. Also, around ~125 ms to EU. This is pretty awesome overall.


Where do you stay bro.?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 15, 2021)

Pune


----------

